# Making Short Crust Pastry in a food processor



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

I know there is a pastry section but threads in this part get much more replies.

I have been making pastry at work. Now I put the butter and flour in the food processor. Now my head chef tells me to add the water while it is still in the processor. Now obviously at work I have to do what she says but I'm not to sure if it may be better to take it out and add it in a bowl? Also what is shortcrust pasty suppose to look like when it is done?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Shortcrust done in the food processor is easy and quick and yes it all can be done right in the processor. However, when you put the butter, flour and salt in the processor to process, make sure you only process the dough to look like rough breadcrumb texture. Then while the processor is running slowly add some cold water in the funnel until the dough JUST comes together. (only add enough water to bind the ingredients together, nothing more. The shortcrust should be a little rough when taking out of the predecessor, wrapping in plastic wrap and setting in fridge to chill before you use it. 

Shortcrust traditionally is done with the rubbing in method with the fat. You would rub the butter in with the flour and salt until it looked like breadcrumbs. Then add small amounts of cold water to barely incorporate the ingredients together. 

You want to use cold ingredients and chill the dough before rolling out or working with it as it warms up really quickly. It should roll out nice and smooth without overworking the pastry.


----------



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

OK. Is there a way to tell if if the pastry is starting to be overworked? Also could you explain what you mean by rough?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR9P3Xu52x8sPHzd_ArUTyj65hSZpxA8




__
fablesable


__
Mar 11, 2015












  








shortcrust-pastry.jpg




__
fablesable


__
Mar 11, 2015








Like this for rough.

If the pastry is overworked then it starts to feel too soft, greasy and glutenous. I tend to take the rough dough out of the processor, wrap it in plastic wrap and press down on it to flatten somewhat in the plastic wrap before chilling. Then I lightly flour wax paper and roll my dough between the wax paper or parchment so I am not transferring my body heat to the dough. Also, easy to transfer the dough anywhere and clean up after.


----------



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

The smooth dough is that how it shouldn't look like?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

The more you work the dough the more glutenous it becomes so no, the dough does not have to be smooth. Some people do pat it smooth but then the dough is not as flaky.

I just take the dough out of the processor, form a rough ball like in the pictures, wrap in a plastic wrap, press down a bit into more of a disk, place in refrigerator to chill for a minimum 30 minutes or more, take out when I am ready to roll the dough, roll and place into the form you are using, place back into fridge if I am not baking straight away or just placing in oven if I am. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

I make pastry at work but  I can't actually taste the final product. I'll see how I get onto tomorrow. Want to make a beef and ale pie


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Mmmmm.....that sounds like a good plan....and of course you NEED to try it first to make sure the guests will like it of course...hehe

If I may make a suggestion.....I tend to make my pastry for my steak, ale and mushroom pie with half butter and half lard as I find the flakiness is next to none, the lard holds up well to the amount of liquid in the pie and the butter lends the pie crust the "it" factor. However, this is just me and I have tasted amazing ale and beef pies with straight butter too! I hope you get to take a pic and tell us the final results!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------

